
Controversial website that lists ‘predatory’ publishers shuts down - cvarjas
http://www.nature.com/news/controversial-website-that-lists-predatory-publishers-shuts-down-1.21328
======
celticninja
Sounds like he was bullied either via legal means where defending it was
costly even of it was legal or bullied via or by his employer.

